# new buck



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

trying to see what color he is. He looks like a black that just has a white belly and a white diamond on his head but wasn't to sure. heres the pics of him


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't know what color, sorry, but boy, he sure is a cutie!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

He is a black pied

I like his little belly patch


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

this is the reason once again I shouldn't be allowed at petco. There were very few males and he was up on the water bottle


----------

